# Andy Client Goes Andy Warhol



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

After the playing with my light tent with one of the images of the Poljot I thought i would have a go at photo editing , only my second day so please be gentle with me.

Thought the title could be Andy Client goes Andy Warhol or something like that ?

cheers

Andy


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

That's pretty good, would make a pretty cool poster.

Well done, keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

I can play... kinda...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

They look great!

Cheers Martin


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks guys :cheers:


----------

